# No more 10pm next day blocks HOU1?



## Primetime75 (Oct 20, 2016)

I deliver out of the HOU1 warehouse in Houston, Tx, and this past week I've noticed that the regular 10pm next day blocks are not popping up at all anymore. Is anyone else experiencing this? Trying to get a block now is almost non existent.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

If you read around 10 pm is getting rarer for everyone. I think it has to do with them not having enough work for people, and so they send notifications in the morning once the warehouse opens


----------



## Primetime75 (Oct 20, 2016)

OK, thanks for the info.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks like some drivers are not getting 10pm blocks any more (myself included), other people in the same city say it is no problem to get the blocks at 10pm.

How long have you been driving for amazon? I have been there since it started, maybe this is a way to hold old-timers back and get the new drivers working more.

g


----------



## Primetime75 (Oct 20, 2016)

Yeah maybe your right g. I've been delivering since May of this year. It has been about 3 to 4 days of not getting those 10pm block releases, but last night I did get them. Hopefully they start up again. We'll see.


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

Last night was the first time they have dropped blocks at HOU1 for the last couple of days, across the board for everyone.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Primetime75 said:


> Yeah maybe your right g. I've been delivering since May of this year. It has been about 3 to 4 days of not getting those 10pm block releases, but last night I did get them. Hopefully they start up again. We'll see.


Funny you should say that, I also got offered a block last night at 10pm but was too slow to grab it! (Haven't seen a block at 10pm for weeks.)

g


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Also amusing.... this afternoon there were several times I checked and there were one hour blocks available.... uh, drive through rush hour to the warehouse, then drive rush hour to deliver (probably) 1-2 packages for $18? No thanks... 

g


----------

